# Too Cold for a GSD??



## Lugar's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I left both my dogs outside this morning, a GSD and a husky. When I got to work I checked the weather and the high today is only supposed to be 12, but wind chill factors are 10-15 below zero. Is this too cold for them to be outside all day? 
They have a large doghouse that fits both of them and is filled with dog beds and blankets, so I'm hoping if they get too cold they will go in the doghouse. Both have thick winter coats and usually stay ouside all day, I just didn't realize it was going to be this cold. 
Do you think they will be ok?? Or should I ask my boss if I can go home and put them in the house? My husband says they are fine, they are dogs and if they are cold they will get in the doghouse, he thinks i'm being an overprotective mom. 
Also, has anyone tried a heated water bowl? I've never used one and I just wondered if they work well and if the water gets hot or still stays cold. I can't keep thier water bowl from freezing so I need to try something else. Thanks!!!!


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Too Cold to be left out all day. Yes they are dogs but its still too cold for any animal to be out (except polar bears)


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think you need to go bring the dogs in. I have had "outside" dogs that could handle the extreme cold temps. but any dog that I have or have had that spends time in the house does NOT get the heavy heavy coat a dog need to be able to handle extreme cold temps.

If they don't have a heat water bowl right now, they are at some risk. Dogs loose body fluid (moisture) by breathing. When I had my outside dogs I was always layed off in the winter, so when it got cold, at least every two hours I would take them fresh water, this went for my horses also.

Val


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Bring them in!


----------



## Lugar's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to go home at breaktime and let them in the house. They will have been fine outside for just a couple of hours right? I feel bad now, I hope they don't have frostbitten ears or toes


----------



## kodagoodboy (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm sure they are fine, but will be much happier inside where it is nice and warm.


----------



## Lugar's Mom (May 21, 2007)

My husky and your GSD have the same name! Koda! Except I call mine Koda Bear because when he was a pup he looked like a little bear cub =) I'm sure they will be much happier inside too, I guess I should have checked the weather before I left this morning!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm glad for your dogs. Like I said, it is one thing IF they are use to being outside all the time, there is a huge difference in the quanity of undercoat.

For a few hours they should be OK.


----------



## Lugar's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I went home and let them inside, they were sooooo happy to see me!! It is ridiculous outside, I can't believe how cold it is! They were in the doghouse when I got there, they felt warm except thier ears were a little cold. They normally stay outside all day unless it is raining, storming, too hot or too cold, then they stay in the house. They always get to come in at night though. Normally I watch the weather the night before so I know whether to leave them in or out, but I fell asleep last night. I guess I learned my lesson!!! Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Heated water bowls will shut off when the temp warms, just be sure to get a quality one. We use them for our chickens and they work fine, never a problem with overheating, be sure to keep them filled, though...


----------

